# Laptop finds wireless network but is unable to connect



## modest (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi all


I stumbled upon a problem which i cannot resolve, the situation is as folows:

A router (Netgear wgt624v3) is connected to the internet. My smartphone and every other wireless device I tested is able to connect to it but not my laptop. My laptop is able to connect to any other wireless network. I can however get acces to the web using an ethernet cable plugged into the router.

I already installed the newest driver for my wireless network card (Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter) and I already upgraded the router to the newest firmware. I also disabled every security including the built in firewall. The strangest thing is that I can actually find the SSID of the network, I just cannot connect to it.

FYI: I use windows 7 64bit, laptop type is Packard Bell LM86

Can anyone help me out? This is realy realy frustrating!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

can you connect if the router has no wireless encryption on it?

router and laptop wireless set to use the same standard? a, b, g, n?


----------



## modest (Nov 29, 2010)

No I cannot connect.

I changed every standard because I couldn't find out which one I should choose and it didn't work either.


Damn..


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Are there any error messages when you try and connect?


----------



## modest (Nov 29, 2010)

No there are not


'unable to connect to 'ISSD''

Weird, no?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you connect to the router using a ethernet cable from your computer to one of the Lan ports on your router see if you have internet connectivity and check that mac address filtering is not blocking your computers mac address or disable it as a test.

Then try and connect wirelessly.


----------

